
How We Get Fat - reese_john
http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/how-we-get-fat.html/
======
DrScump
(March 2010, and apparently not updated to reflect subsequent research.)

It's a bit ironic that Lyle misspelled _anecdote_.

